# going deer hunting with a .243 need advice



## Mud15 (Sep 24, 2004)

alright i have hunted many different species of game but this was my first year of deer hunting i went up north but saw nothing to shoot i used my shotgun with slugs... But now my friend said i can come with them to SD and his dad wit let me use he rifle its a .243 with a nice scope he piad big bucks for this gun and i must take good care of it.. i know that a .243 is like a minumum caliber for deer but i know its capable if shooting them with good shot placement. i have never shot a rifle in my life except for my .22 lr and i should target practice with it before i go out.. i think that biggest bullet u can get is a 100 grain do u guy recommend any bullet brand or i may ask him what he uses since it is his gun i know he uses it for coyotes and deer the scope is like 20 power very nice.. any help will be nice :beer:


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

I use 100 gr Federal Power-shok for deer and 58 gr Hornady V-Max Moly for predator. They both are great round for the job.

Like you said, just practice with it to get familiar. With the 100 gr, sight in about 1" high at 100 yards. Will give you your 200 yard zero to hold on out to 150 yards.

You last line is the best though. Ask him what he does as it is his rifle and he would know it best.


----------



## strand (Sep 29, 2004)

I second that, I have witnessed many deer fall to a 100 grain bullet.


----------



## OneShotOneKill (Feb 13, 2004)

*Mud15,*

I hope the scope is variable so you can adjust it to a much lower setting. *The 243 Winchester is and always will be a capable humane deer sized game cartridge with bullet weights of 95 to 100 grains.* I also would talk to the father about what brand cartridges his rifle is sighted in for and purchase that brand or ask if you need to buy any at all.

If I let you barrow my rifle I would supply an adequate supply of deer hunting ammunition, and have you shoot the rifle with my ammo so you can feel confident with the rifle ammo combo, but that's me.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I dropped my buck this year with my .243. Running shot, I nailed it through both lungs and it ran about 30 yards. My father in law has used the .243 for over 20 years and has yet to track a deer. If you take smart shots the .243 is plenty large. You hear these people that make other claims. There are also people who think that a shot in the back leg is going to kill a deer. Not a chance. Hit the deer in the vitals, and you SHOULD get it. I know there are those freak occurances too where a deer will run forever hit in the vitals, so this is not 100%, but it should help your chances. I use 100 grain for deer. If you have not shot a caliber this size, you had better get used to how it shoots prior to going in the field.

You said the scope was 20 power. That seems awful high. My scope is a 3.5-10 power. I really never adjust it past 8X usually. If it is any higher a running shot will be tough. Good luck! I hope you succeed!


----------



## Mud15 (Sep 24, 2004)

thank you i should have clarified that. the max setting is 20 its varible probably 3-20 but i know its adjustable THANKS! for everything i hope to at least shoot at one :beer:


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Mud15,

Check your same post in the rifle forum, I answered you there.

huntin1


----------



## Mud15 (Sep 24, 2004)

sounds good


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

Here in Northeastern South Dakota I used a Ruger Stainless-Synthetic .243 this season for Whitetails. I used Federal Premiums with the 100gr. Sierra Game King Spitzer Boat Tail Bullet. This Rifle / Ammo combo took 2 different Whitetails this season, a medium sized Doe and a 3x4 Buck.

The Doe was shot at 250 yards through both front shoulders. To my surprise she did go a distance pushing herself with her hind legs, dragging her chest on the ground. No tracking job needed.

The Buck was hit behind the front shoulder at a distance of 224 yards, and at the shot trotted about 30 yards and fell over stone dead. Again no tracking job needed at all.

In years past I have shot a lot of Varmints & Whitetails with either the .243 Winchester or the 6mm Remington without problems. In fact I am a huge fan of .243 caliber Rifles and have used them for years.

I too would find out what the rifle is sighted in for and buy that ammo.

Good luck on your hunt.

Larry


----------



## Mud15 (Sep 24, 2004)

ALRITE! sounds good cant wait till than ill be going after the bushytails! :beer:


----------



## purepower (Sep 11, 2004)

shoot the federal super x power point plus 100gr. best shell u can get. i also have a .243 and have filled my limit of deer with it and these are my ranges and the number of kills in them. 
0-100 yds= 1 this year first time (small buck)
100-200=0 
200-400=10 3- nice bucks 7- management to big does on our farm.


----------



## ARMallardSlayer (Jan 8, 2005)

As long as you take good shots, the 243 is plenty.


----------

